# Hello



## olbrat (Mar 19, 2008)

I just thought I would say hello to everyone and tell you that I enjoy this forum. I appreciate the intelligence, experiences, insight (and wit) often brought out in your answers. I've noticed in many cases that even an "incorrect reply" can bring out thought-provoking responses. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2008)

Hallo Olbrat,
Nice to read you here.Welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Olbrat.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome mate!

Evan


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey there olbrat and welcome


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Yank... 

Charles


----------



## seesul (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2008)

olbrat said:


> I appreciate the intelligence,.......



What? Where? I guess you haven't run across Lucky yet! 

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, that word kind stumped me too. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard, watch out with them big words though,some of us here have problems withem


----------



## mkloby (Mar 20, 2008)

welcome from Jax, NC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello, Welcome to the forum, from Sunny South Oz....


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome from the frozen tundra aka Minnesota.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site mate from Sunny Queensland Australia


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> What? Where? I guess you haven't run across Lucky yet!
> 
> Welcome


Cheek! My left testicle has more intelligence than you two put together, if you want to bring the right one in, I could rule the world....

Welcome to the tea party, don't toss the tea in the harbor....


----------

